
Writing a Lektor publisher plugin - spenczar5
http://spenczar.com/posts/2015/Dec/24/lektor-publisher-plugin/
======
sdoering
As I am thinking about redesigning my own site and am searching for something
less hacky then jekyll, something more in the term of flat files I was drawn
to kirby [1] in the last weeks. But as this need php and I loved the idea of
static html files, I was not so sure. On the other hand, the admin-panel
really was a nice touch.

So I kept mulling things in my head and saw lektor these days. From what I
saw, this would could be a great alternative for my workflow and my goal of
having flat html on the server.

So to cut an already long story at least a little bit short. Nice to see
others enter the ecosystem and playing with it. Will have to take a closer
look myself and start redesigning my page.

[1] [http://getkirby.com/](http://getkirby.com/)

------
bliti
Nice tutorial. Well written and clear.

